# Bridge and Engine-room Telegraphs.



## Volunteer (Oct 8, 2008)

I know this is a long shot, but here goes!
On another non-ship related website forum a question was asked concerning ships telegraphs manufactured by Lobnitz & Co of Renfrew. The Company installed these in their own ship builds. The question raised was, were Lobnitz made telegraphs installed in other vessels *not *built by Lobnitz & Co? 
I wonder if any reader here remembers seeing any Lobnitz & Co marked telegraphs during their sea service on vessels built by other shipbuilders?
Thank you in advance.
Bob.


----------

